

Our Best Weapon Against the College Crisis: A Match.com for Higher Ed - tokenadult
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/09/our-best-weapon-against-the-college-crisis-a-matchcom-for-higher-ed/245713/

======
traveldotto2
The solutions lies with IT? Look, what needs to happen before you log onto
match.com? You first have to want a relationship. Why do you want it? Because
you see an attractive future. It's the same with education. Students first
have to believe in the narrative of a better future. Certainly, IT is a useful
tool, perhaps even a necessary one, toward a solution. However, we first need
a compelling narrative, an invitation to the new generation to imagine a
better future. Best IT solutions will leverage this yearning and marry it with
the right technical tools.

